# dans cinq cent deux ans



## lemurcatta

Bonjour à tous,
je suis sur un essai qui parle de l'affaire électorale aux États-Unis en 2000, et j'ai des problèmes avec cette phrase: "Elle restera lisible, et peut-être bien éloquente, *dans cinq cent deux ans*". Excluant toute signification littérale (il y a 502 ans les États-Unis n'existaient pas, et les opérations 2012-502 ou 2000-502 ne m'ont donné aucune date saillante...), j'ai pensé: S'agit-il, peut-être, d'un nombre casuel que l'on utilise en français pour donner, je sais pas, une idée de longue durée?!
Merci d'avance à qui pourra m'aider!


----------



## Mederic

Et s'il s'agissait de futur ("restera")?
Dans 502 ans = dans très (trop?) longtemps.
A+


----------



## lemurcatta

Mh, oui, dans le futur, mais pourquoi justement dans *502* ans? Pourquoi pas dans 437, ou dans 763, ou n'importe quel autre chiffre?! C'était ça, ma curiosité (peut-être je ne l'avais pas bien expliquée!)


----------



## Mederic

Je ne crois pas que ce nombre en particulier provienne d'une expression courante, ç'aurait aussi bien pu être 150 ans ou 500 ans..


----------



## Maître Capello

L'emploi du futur et de la préposition _dans_ suggèrent bien qu'il s'agit de l'avenir, ce que confirme le contexte (cf. p. 12).

Quant à 502 plutôt que 437, je ne sais pas… En tout cas, ce n'est pas un nombre issu d'une expression particulière.


----------



## lemurcatta

Merci beaucoup à Mederic et à Maître Capello!
Le sens du discours ne m'échappait pas, mais le choix du nombre oui... Tout simplement, c'était pris au hasard, et mon cerveau trop rationnel ne l'avait pas pris en considération!
Merci encore!


----------



## Mederic

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai quand même une préférence pour 150 et 500, je ne les ai pas dit totalement au hasard non plus 
502 serait une extension d'une expression avec 500 peut être plus courante qu'avec d'autres nombres..


----------



## lemurcatta

Eh bien, 150 ou 500 en effet me semblent décidément plus sensés, et je les préfère moi aussi!! S'il s'était agi d'un chiffre "rond", je ne me serais pas tant interrogée... Enfin, merci pour votre aide!


----------



## pointvirgule

lemurcatta said:


> Eh bien, 150 ou 500 en effet me semblent décidément plus sensés [...]


Bien non, justement. Il n'y a aucune raison rationnelle de voir dans _cinq cents_ un nombre plus « sensé » que _cinq cent deux_ ou _un million treize_. Un chiffre rond est aussi arbitraire qu'un autre.


----------



## lemurcatta

pointvirgule said:


> Bien non, justement. Il n'y a aucune raison rationnelle de voir dans _cinq cents_ un nombre plus « sensé » que _cinq cent deux_ ou _un million treize_. Un chiffre rond est aussi arbitraire qu'un autre.



Je ne sais pas, j'ai lu quelque part (il y a bien longtemps, donc je ne me rappelle pas exactement) que notre cerveau est probablement orienté vers les multiples de 5 ou, mieux encore, de 10, car nous avons 5 doigts, et que si nous avions, par exemple, des mains ou des pieds avec 8 doigts, notre "organisation décimale" n'existerait pas... (mais je ne me souviens pas l'explication pour l'emploi de la douzaine!)
Mais je crains qu'on est en train d'aller un peu hors sujet, et puisque c'est ma première discussion, je ne voudrais pas me faire gronder par les modérateurs!


----------



## pointvirgule

Oh ! Où sont mes manières ? Bienvenue chez WordReference, lemurcatta.


----------



## lemurcatta

Merci!!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

lemurcatta said:


> ... et les opérations 2012-502 ou 2000-502 ne m'ont donné aucune date saillante...


2000-502=1498 — on est presque à l'arrivée de John Cabot dans le Newfoundland (Amérique du nord) en 1497. 
Je n'ai pas mieux...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ou peut-être Amerigo Vespucci, pour autant que son voyage de 1497 soit avéré.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais pourquoi parler de 1497 puisque c'est du passé, alors que la phrase et le contexte indiquent clairement qu'il s'agit de 502 ans plus *tard* ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

L'idée serait qu'on s'en souviendra dans 50X ans, de même que 50X ans après on se souvient de l'arrivée dans le nouveau monde...?
Tiré par les cheveux, je l'accorde. Mais le choix de 502, au hasard, dans un essai, n'est pas une hypothèse moins curieuse...


----------



## Jasmine tea

Si l'on a décidé de donner comme titre les mille et une nuits ( à l'ensemble de contes que tout le monde connaît), au lieu de parler des 1000 nuits, il me semble que le choix était volontaire. Mille ET une nuits donne de la durée en quelque sorte. Ainsi on peut imaginer que les mille nuits en question eurent pu durer mille nuits supplémentaires...

C'est ainsi que je comprends ce "502". Personnellement j'aurais opté pour un trois cent six! La sonorité me plaît davantage pour exprimer l'idée de "jusqu'à la Saint-Glinglin".


----------



## lemurcatta

JeanDeSponde said:


> L'idée serait qu'on s'en souviendra dans 50X ans, de même que 50X ans après on se souvient de l'arrivée dans le nouveau monde...?
> Tiré par les cheveux, je l'accorde. Mais le choix de 502, au hasard, dans un essai, n'est pas une hypothèse moins curieuse...



Oui, mon idée était exactement celle-ci. Mais alors j'aurais utilisé 508 ans pour arriver à 1492, ou bien 224 ans, pour arriver à 1776...
Il est vrai qu'il s'agit d'un ouvrage de vulgarisation et pas académique, et que l'auteur aime jouer avec les mots et les expressions, mais... 

En tout cas, les réflexions de Mederic et de Jasmine tea me semblent convaincantes! Ce ne sont pas seulement 1000 nuits, mais voire une de plus! Et donc on s'en souviendra non seulement dans 500 ans, mais voire dans 2 de plus!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Une autre hypothèse — ne pourrait-il s'agir d'une transcription erronée de "dans cinq ou dix ans" ?...
L'idée qu'on puisse s'imaginer que ce petit épisode (Gore vs. Bush) soit encore commenté dans cinq siècles me paraît aussi sotte que grenue....


----------



## pointvirgule

Un peu de contexte. En parlant de l'élection présidentielle de 2000 :


> [...] le monde fut tenu en haleine par ce qui eut tout l’air d’être la plus grande affaire électorale des temps démocratiques. Qu’elle eût lieu dans la démocratie la plus puissante alors, corsait la chose ; on s’en souvient encore. Elle restera lisible, et peut-être bien éloquente, dans cinq cent deux ans. (J.-P. Domeck, _Cette obscure envie de perdre à gauche_)


Étant donné le caractère symbolique de cette « affaire électorale » dans un pays qui se présente comme un modèle de démocratie (sans parler des lourdes conséquences de la « victoire » de Bush : deux guerres, tout de même), elle va faire l'objet de discussions pendant longtemps. (Cela dit, remarquons au passage le ton pince-sans-rire employé par l'auteur.)

Alors, peut-on laisser le quinzième siècle tranquille, SVP ? 

Au fait, j'ai lu récemment dans un fil sur WR ce commentaire d'un membre anglophone (je traduis) :


> Il y a un million et trois traductions possibles de « au sein de » en anglais.


L'ajout facétieux du trois est une marque d'exagération : une exagération par-dessus une autre. C'est de l'humour, quoi.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

pointvirgule said:


> Alors, peut-on laisser le quinzième siècle tranquille, SVP ?


Ben — Domeck évoque bien le 26e siècle, lui...?
Le contexte est maintenant clair, bravo pour l'avoir trouvé !
Et ce 502 me semble tout aussi venu de nulle part que cette perle, "Al Gore, candidat de gauche"...


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> Le contexte est maintenant clair, bravo pour l'avoir trouvé !
> ...


  Et bravo aussi à Maître Capello, qui l'avait trouvé également (voir lien au post #5)  

Bien d'accord avec pv, pour ce qui est de l'humour.


----------



## lemurcatta

Oui, bravo à tous les deux, en effet le contexte est justement celui-là...
Excusez-moi si je ne l'ai cité complètement, il me semblait d'en avoir assez dit puisque ma question était, tout simplement, s'il existe des expressions idiomatiques avec ce fameux "502"... Ce n'est pas le cas, et vous m'avez tous bien expliqué que, finalement, ce n'est "que" de l'humour! 
Merci encore!


----------



## Mederic

J'ajoute qu'en français on utilise souvent le nombre "107" dans "on ne va pas attendre 107 ans!".


A+


----------



## lemurcatta

Mederic said:


> J'ajoute qu'en français on utilise souvent le nombre "107" dans "on ne va pas attendre 107 ans!".



Ah, ça c'est très intéressant, je vais en prendre note!! Merci!


----------

